# Windshield washer pump problem



## 66RED (Dec 21, 2021)

66 GTO windshield washer pumps fluid as soon as the wipers are turned on. New 2 speed wiper motor and pump just installed. The wiper blades also go down about 1 inch before they go up. How do you correct each problem?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I had an issue once where my pump got stuck in the on position and it turned out to be stuck contacts, primarily from long-term non-use.
I cleaned the contacts with elect spray cleaner and all was good. I know you said this is a new unit but anything is possible.
As far as the arms, did you make sure they were seated/parked before removing the wiper motor? 
It may just be a clocking issue where the transmission (linkage) needs to be reset once the arms are in the fully parked position.


----------



## 66RED (Dec 21, 2021)

I will look into the possible contact problem. For the arm problem this is the procedure I did. I installed the motor and pump, electrically hooked them up and turned the switch to low, high and back to off. The motor parked correctly. I repeated the switch process and the motor parked correctly again. I tried to attach the arms but there was no easy way to get the nut on the motor. I have a shut off on the battery so I started the motor and disconnected the battery at a more convenient position to get the nut on. Once accomplished I reconnected the battery, turned the wiper switch to the off position and the wiper motor parked. I repeated the switch to the low position then back to off and the motor parked in the same place again. I put the wiper blades on and the condition I asked about now exists.I hooked up the washer pump water lines and it pumps fluid every time you turn on the wipers.


----------



## 57chevyeddie (7 mo ago)

hi 66RED. I replaced a bad 2speed wiper with washer with a new unit. It will pump the washer cycle and even keep pumping once the cycle is complete. When I disconnected the plug coming from the switch it will still squirt enough to get on the windshield. I can tell the action of the cam that rotates with the wiper motor is moving the pump linkage just enough to make it pump. I wonder why the linkage is not clearing the mechanical mechanism. It’s not a OEM replacement pump but rather a reproduction part. The unit works great other that. Slow, Fast, park and wash. It’s just that the washer want to pump even when not commanded to. It’s frustrating after a complete and total rewire of this nice 1964 GTO Convertible to be left with a factory defected part. I could box it all up and send it all back if I thought I would get a unit that works right. Two pumps later I’m still scratching my head trying to decide my most simple approach. I think I should file the pump mounting holes to allow more clearance on the lobes of the star wheel. This might allow the moveable part of the pump to clear the pump actuator bar which will prevent the unwanted pumping action. Can anybody shed some light on the best way to correct this issue? I hope I’m in the correct forum. If not please direct me to the correct one. I just want it to work right when my customer comes to pick it up. I’m certain that it’s not ROCKET SCIENCE. It had to work right at one time. What am I missing here?


----------

